# USB chargers



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anybody ever used any of those solar-powered or hand-crank USB devices? If so, are they effective?

(I know some preps will go postal if they can't play Angry Birds at their BOL!)


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I have one for my cell phone, works fine... Gives about 3/4 full charge while in direct sun.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Found a hand-crank USB charger/radio/led flashlight combo on eBay in a compact size. Decently cheap so might try it out.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have several different kinds, but, my problem with the cheap-ones is that the battery that they include rarely has enough mAh to really give enough boost to my equipment.

I just finished designing a super-charger for my electronics, just waiting for some stuff to come in the mail before I put it all together. It will have 14-amp hour battery inside, 6-ports of 2.1amp USB chargers, one 12-volt power-plug (cigarette lighter-style) and one SAE-connector (to connect to my 13-watt solar-panel). It will all be fused inside the package and should have enough jam to keep iPads, iPhones, MP3-players, cell-phones and all kinds of other 12-volt electronic devices fully-charged ...


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I have several different kinds, but, my problem with the cheap-ones is that the battery that they include rarely has enough mAh to really give enough boost to my equipment.
> 
> I just finished designing a super-charger for my electronics, just waiting for some stuff to come in the mail before I put it all together. It will have 14-amp hour battery inside, 6-ports of 2.1amp USB chargers, one 12-volt power-plug (cigarette lighter-style) and one SAE-connector (to connect to my 13-watt solar-panel). It will all be fused inside the package and should have enough jam to keep iPads, iPhones, MP3-players, cell-phones and all kinds of other 12-volt electronic devices fully-charged ...


If these work out well, you may have to sell us a few...lol ;-)


----------



## Tabbuts (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been using general solar powered usb charger but it's not worth for the price I paid.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was at Cabelas this week and almost bought a GroundZero solar battery & light system. It had all kinds of add on lights & chargers. I decided to wait and do an Ebay search for a better price, Ebay wa actually higher priced. I anyone familiar with this product?


----------



## bigcedar (Oct 23, 2012)

sailaway said:


> I was at Cabelas this week and almost bought a GroundZero solar battery & light system. It had all kinds of add on lights & chargers. I decided to wait and do an Ebay search for a better price, Ebay wa actually higher priced. I anyone familiar with this product?


Ground Zero or Goal Zero? If Goal Zero then Yes I have most of their products and so far I have been satisfied with everything I have purchased from them. Please elaborate on which item you are talking about.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I was at Cabelas this week and almost bought a GroundZero solar battery & light system. It had all kinds of add on lights & chargers. I decided to wait and do an Ebay search for a better price, Ebay wa actually higher priced. I anyone familiar with this product?


I have one of the Goal Zero battery packs that came with a solar charger. We keep it plugged in in case of power outages. It comes in handy for 'car camping' type trips as well. When we had a 5 day power outage, I would place it outside charging with the solar panel and throughout the day, we were able to charge 3 cell phones and a small tv that also has a battery pack. Got ours when it was on sale at Emergency Essentials, they no longer sell that model but they do sell similiar models now.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have a couple powered by AA batteries and 200 AA batteries. If we get low I'll use them only to charge my Kindle.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I've hunted around on the net for USB-solar units as well, and none of them look very promising. I have considered building a smaller unit for a BOB...something in the range of 2-watt panel (5" x 8"), charging 4-AA batteries in a series for main storage, a 4-AA to USB charging pack, and this would also charge a few AA flashlight batteries on the side, so most all of my mobile gear would still be functional, barring an entire grid-down scenario. This set-up is actually less cost than the pocket gear, is still relatively light-weight and reasonably compact for a BOB, and can be upgraded to higher capacity, if needed.

The pocket-sized usb power pack solar chargers just lack a lot of umph for handling much more than a seldom used phone...they can't generate and store enough juice to do much for you. If that's all you need or are looking to do, than you have some serious searching ahead of you to find the one that's right for your needs at a decent price.



NaeKid said:


> I have several different kinds, but, my problem with the cheap-ones is that the battery that they include rarely has enough mAh to really give enough boost to my equipment.
> 
> I just finished designing a super-charger for my electronics, just waiting for some stuff to come in the mail before I put it all together. It will have 14-amp hour battery inside, 6-ports of 2.1amp USB chargers, one 12-volt power-plug (cigarette lighter-style) and one SAE-connector (to connect to my 13-watt solar-panel). It will all be fused inside the package and should have enough jam to keep iPads, iPhones, MP3-players, cell-phones and all kinds of other 12-volt electronic devices fully-charged ...


I have a similar idea in mind, with a few differences from your set-up, mainly much higher capacities, for a BOV or home back-up small device support stand-alone unit:
-125 aHr deep-cycle battery;
-100-watt (5.42 amp) solar panel;
-8.5 amp PWM charge controller;
-3 - 12-volt outlets (cigarette lighter);
-1 - dbl 1 amp USB to 12-volt adapters, to plug into above;
-1 - dbl USB with 1-500 mA, 1-1 amp & 2 add'l 12 volt outlets;

The above will handle recharging phones, etc, as well as rechargeable batteries for LED head-lights, hand-lights and lanterns (I have 12-volt adaptable chargers).

Add a small sine-wave inverter for laptop and internet modem power (wifi) if it's just a power outage you're dealing with, and viola!

For a BOV, I'm considering a 65-qt 12-volt portable freezer (R-134, not thermo-electric...they suck and don't get/stay cold enough to freeze reliably, let alone keep fresh foods safe) and an additional 50+ watt panel which will almost put the max rated amps into the charge controller, but should maintain the battery nicely to handle the current draw of the freezer at night. I may even add a second battery for unforeseen loads and poor solar days. The bulk of this this unit will likely be secured to a hand-truck/dolley for portability. I know: freezer in a BOV???...what's next? (think ice-making for a cooler full of fresh food, and post-SHTF harvested game meat storage with a group of 10-12...and yes, I'll have a well-stocked BOV this spring).


----------



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a Eaton flashlight radio USB charger (solar or crank powered). Works good. Price has went down since I bought it also they are only $30 now.http://www.amazon.com/FR160B-Microlink-Self-Powered-Weather-Flashlight/dp/B001QTXKB0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1358406909&sr=8-5&keywords=HAND+CRANK+RADIO+USB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Johnnyfive said:


> I have a Eton flashlight radio USB charger (solar or crank powered). Works good.


1. Run your cell down to nearly dead ("battery alert", or "one bar" left)
2. Plug your nearly dead cell phone in with the USB cable.
3. Start cranking!!
4. Come back here and tell us how long it took to reach FULL charge. 
5. Tell us what solar system you have decided to use instead.


----------



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

LincTex said:


> 1. Run your cell down to nearly dead ("battery alert", or "one bar" left)
> 2. Plug your nearly dead cell phone in with the USB cable.
> 3. Start cranking!!
> 4. Come back here and tell us how long it took to reach FULL charge.
> 5. Tell us what solar system you have decided to use instead.


... Because I will need a FULL battery to make emergency phone calls. Also you must have missed the part that says "*solar* or crank powered"

The first week I ran my phone completely dead. Took about 5 mins of cranking to make a 1 min phone call.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a handcrank cellphone charger in our home prep box and one in the car. They work well for that pinch emergency. I did have to buy a separate wall charger just to get the adapter for our cellphones.


----------

